
Facebook's ad algorithm is race & gender stereotyping, new study suggests - sapski
https://theintercept.com/2019/04/03/facebook-ad-algorithm-race-gender/
======
m0zg
It would be "stereotyping" if it was sentient and had an ulterior motive. As
of 2019 sentient algorithms do not exist, not even at Facebook. So the
algorithm just fits a model over actual observed data to minimize the cost
function (which in turn, hopefully maximizes click-through, and therefore FBs
profit).

If you truly want to be "inclusive", show your lumberjack ads to women only,
you have demographic targeting tools for that. Just don't be surprised by the
abysmally low click through rate and astronomical bid which would be required
for your ads to win the auction (which is a prerequisite for them to be shown
at all).

The way these auctions work is the probability of a click is multiplied by the
bid and then whichever ad gets the best score wins the auction. If probability
is low, the price has to be high to win the auction.

